# Is it worth the money?



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I have never been brave enough (or else I'm too cheap) to pay the extra money for yarns from the yarn shops. I've always bought the less expensive yarns. One project will work out just fine and the next I'm totally bummed because of pilling or fuzz on a project like the Fisherman's afghan I made. It's beautiful, I actually did a good job just to have it look tacky because of the cheap yarn. So my question is, will the more expensive yarn make me happier? Or is that just the nature of the beast? I know how to knit fairly well, but I always seem to make stupid mistakes which might be another reason I haven't gone for the more expensive yarns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Quality yarns *are* wonderful. That doesn't mean they are always the right choice either. For example, you Fisherman's afgahn would have looked wonderful in a nice wool. It also would have been very difficult to care for if it were not a wool that could go in the dryer :!: A nice washable wool might have been a good choice.....

The real answer to your question is to match the yarn to the project the best you can.... what is it - how will it be laundered - what is your budget--------- If you are in doubt, buy one skein and make a swatch - good sized such as 6x6 inch and then launder it the way you would like to care for the finished project. Wash it a couple times and see what you think. OR keep a notebook of yarns you have used. I'm sure you remember what you used on the afgahn so you now know that particular yarn pills and it is no longer on your list....... That doesn't mean that there aren't some very nice less expensive yarns that would not perform well. Check out KnitPicks.... They are not super expensive. Check out some of the on-line places like ICE, Smileys, etc. I can rarely afford my LYS but I do buy on sale there or indulge in a special yarn for a small project like a gift scarf. Do a few projects in some different big box store yarns to find what you like best. I have had good luck with Hobby Lobby. Good yarns are worth the price - depending on the project, but there are many very acceptable less expensive yarns as well.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yarns pill due to the length of the fibre. I am sure someone more knowledgeable about yarn fibres can explain the theory better to you. Some very expensive yarns pill easier than some of the cheapest acrylics. Not that I am bashing acrylic yarns. For most of my knitting life I have exclusively used acrylics for my kids when they were babies and as they grew. However, yarns such as angora and mohair will pill faster than the cheaper yarns because the fibres are shorter and come out of the yarn easier.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

For me...yes, it's worth the money. The feel as you're working, the look as you get pieces done, the thrill of the accomplishment. Try one skein of something that feels really good to you. Make a scarf or hand warmers or something like that with it. See if you don't see the difference.

Now, after saying that, I'll also say that when you are deciding yarns for a project to give away, think very carefully about the recipient. I have a niece who would probably love a cashmere scarf or pair of alpaca hand warmers. But she's a Navy nuclear officer, has 2 kids, a house, a husband, a dog and a cat. She has no time for 'hand-wash, lay flat to dry' for anything. So, for her it's nice cottons or the best acrylic I can find so she can throw it in the washer and dryer and not have to worry.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm presently going to be making the same sweater for 2 nephews but in absolutely different yarns. One is a great tweed yarn which will need to be dry cleaned. The other is being done in an acrylic. They love the handknit sweaters but have varied methods of caring for them.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

You have to make definite decisions on the type of yarn to use. If it is something for a child which will need a lot of laundering, perhaps a mixture of cotton with a tad of wool. A cowl for the winter? For texture, warmth and appearance, a GOOD yarn. Handwarmers, a good soft wool. Afghans generally something washable, especially if you have pets or lots of grandchildren running about. An afghan for the foot of your bed, again a more expensive yarn with a good feel and texture, a mixture which can be laundered easily.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, I absolutely love good yarn, especially wool. I am not a yarn snob, though. Cheaper yarns defiitely have their place.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it depends on what you are making, who you are making it for and what your expectations for the yarn are.

Wool is warmer than Acrylic, can be a pain for some people to launder if it isn't superwash and then there is the issue of some people being allergic to it.

Alpaca is one of my most favorite fibers, I prefer to work with 100% Alpaca, which isn't inexpensive so I tend to make scarves or shawls from it rather than sweaters (though I did make a lovely poncho from some 100% Alpaca). Those items do not need to be laundered as often either.

Not all yarns made from the same fiber content are created equal either! Cotton/linen blends make for wonderful tops but cannot begin to compare with "craft cottons". The cotton/linen blend is going to be more expensive but in my mind, worth it.

Without naming the brand, there is a 100% merino yarn on the market..but it is not a top quality merino and cannot begin to be compared to higher priced better quality merino. Sure it's only $7.00 for 200 yards - but it's very rough on top of needing hand laundering. For just a few dollars more you can get 220 yards of a very well known wool, that isn't a merino but is so much softer.

Use what suits you and the project.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember, just because a yarn has a high-end name doesn't mean the quality will be there. And I have some low-end acrylic that's lovely. Also remember, a few dollars more per skein can add up to really big additional bucks when you're talking sweaters and afghans.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes StitchDesigner but the particular merino I was talking about is so rough you wouldn't want to wear a garment made of it...great for felting though!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Good advice Knitters. I'll give a small project a try before investing in a large amount of yarn. My problem is I usually jump in with both feet and want to do a project right now! And as some of you pointed out a few more dollars per skein can add up fast on big projects. I'd really like to try a Fair Isle sweater, and if I'm going to do all that work, I want the best yarn possible. So... I think I'll take my time and try some different yarns first. Thank you all so much! I knew you wouldn't let me down. This is a fantastic site. I've learned soooo much.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> For me...yes, it's worth the money. The feel as you're working, the look as you get pieces done, the thrill of the accomplishment. Try one skein of something that feels really good to you. Make a scarf or hand warmers or something like that with it. See if you don't see the difference.
> 
> Now, after saying that, I'll also say that when you are deciding yarns for a project to give away, think very carefully about the recipient. I have a niece who would probably love a cashmere scarf or pair of alpaca hand warmers. But she's a Navy nuclear officer, has 2 kids, a house, a husband, a dog and a cat. She has no time for 'hand-wash, lay flat to dry' for anything. So, for her it's nice cottons or the best acrylic I can find so she can throw it in the washer and dryer and not have to worry.


I totally agree with you. I love using good expensive yarns myself but not everyone has the time.... or the inclination to take care of a garment that someone has put a lot of hours and work into.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I spent many hours knitting a sweater with maple leaves on it. It was absolutely beautiful... until I wore it a few times and it started to pill and then look tatty. 

My lesson was, use the best yarn you can afford.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I spent many hours knitting a sweater with maple leaves on it. It was absolutely beautiful... until I wore it a few times and it started to pill and then look tatty.
> 
> My lesson was, use the best yarn you can afford.


That's pretty much what I thought too, but I was afraid that even if I did by more expensive yarn, it would still pill and look tatty. I think the idea of trying something small and washing it a few times is the way I'm going to go. 
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

A couple years ago I made a sweater from expensive 100% wool. It has pilled, but I will defuzz it and keep wearing it. It is not a real soft wool, but something about it just makes me happy.

The sweater is beautiful; I love it; it's warmer than most jackets and some coats. It repels moisture to a point; drys fairly fast; breathes. 

I love knitting with wool.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't want to hijack your thread, but can I ask here what you all consider to be "expensive" yarn ... are we talking $15 per skein, $25 per skein ... or more?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Knit Picks has some nice, quality wool and wool blend yarns at prices that aren't much more than acrylic. If it's the price that's stopping you, you should at least check these out.

Knit Picks orders usually arrive (where I live) in less than a week, and they stand by their products. The worst problem I ever had with them was some yarn that wasn't the color I expected due to dye lot problems. Their yarns are a dream to work with.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread, but can I ask here what you all consider to be "expensive" yarn ... are we talking $15 per skein, $25 per skein ... or more?


To an extent I would say that depends on your own personal financial situation. To me any thing over £5 (I think that's about 7 US $)for 50g begins to be an 'expensive' yarn. But for others that is not a lot at all. I don't suppose that really answers your question, but I hope it helps to start answering it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I use some expensive yarn,some middle priced yarn and some cheap yarn,i can tell by touch and proberly good luck,what works and what won't.Ive paid alot for some luxury yarn to find i've brought a lot of knots,as i say it's all part of knitting.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

For me it was trial and error, experiment. you will eventually know, and get a sense and feel of what type of yarn to use. when i do a granny afghan, for someone I know will want to wash it, often.. i use a red heart acrylic yarn. if i do an afghan for someone or myself who knows how to care for it and how to wash it..yes, i will do a super wash wool..or even a more spendy wool. i eventually tried a more expensive yarn on a sweater, that i had done before, and was comfortable with the pattern. So keep on experimenting, you will come to know which yarn to use, be it expensive or not. Eventually, yarn drape, and stitch definition, will become part of your yarn choices.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When cost is a big factor, take the time to look for sales. I do a lot of online buying, looking for sales, close outs, discontinued colors, etc. Often the yarn suggests the project to me. It really does make a difference using better yarns. Just did a small splurge on some Noro yarn and swatched it yesterday. A real joy to work with, as were some merinos and organic wools that I picked up very cheaply. OTH, did a merino sock yarn sweater for my gb which is gorgeous, but so disliked/distrusted the yarn. It was beginning to 'unspin' itself as it was worked. Am hoping it felts a bit when washed and that the double stranding will give it better strength. That yarn was not listed cheaply, altho I did buy close out colorways. 

And always remember that yarn comes is such a wide range of quality. There is much in the middle range that is great to work with and produces fine projects. A lot of blends are in this category which gives a cost differential while still giving good wear and comfort on the skin.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I buy the more expensive wool as at my LYS they put the wool on hold and you buy it a bit at a time and they keep it on hold for eight weeks and then it goes back on the shelf. This is why I am always at the shop every week, to get a little bit at a time. I don't have to buy the whole lot at the one time. If I make a blanket I prefer to use the acrylic wool that Big W sell because it is a sturdy yarn and I love crocheting with it. So I do buy both cheap and expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yes StitchDesigner but the particular merino I was talking about is so rough you wouldn't want to wear a garment made of it...great for felting though!


are you a 100% sure it is a true Merino- that sounds a very odd characteristic?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I enjoy the texture and colors of yarn. I also value my time and enjoyment. I agree that you must consider the time and inclination of the person you're knitting for. You want your projects to be appreciated. Local yarn store advice is priceless.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't forget the Thrift/Opportunity shops for a recycled sweater or yarn that has been given away. You just may find a real bargain - LYS closing down sale - there are even some very good online shops such as paradise yarns where you can get good yarn cheaply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I use some expensive yarn,some middle priced yarn and some cheap yarn,i can tell by touch and proberly good luck,what works and what won't.Ive paid alot for some luxury yarn to find i've brought a lot of knots,as i say it's all part of knitting.


I find that really exasperating, when you have paid big money, and a few feet into the ball comes the first knot.
But I would agree that it is worth it, depending on your project.
I personally don't like the feel of acrylics, particularly for socks, but dutifully knit acrylic for the DGD who does not like wool up close to her face...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

You've already received all very good advice. 

Like Jessica Jean, I too prefer quality yarns and I think they're worth the price. I do my best to use washable wools. If the yarn is not washable, I give the recipient specific washing instructions; I sometimes provide the liquid soap, meant for the fiber. Over the years I know which yarns work best for me. 

Because I tend to like quality yarns, I don't knit big items, like sweaters for adults, and afghans. I have made large baby blankets. Two were made with quality yarn the yarns cost was close to $120.00. I wanted heirloom for their baby, and the yarns were washable. I've also made that same blanket at a time when I couldn't afford the cost... so I used an acrylic yarn... total cost...about: $16.00, with lots of yarn left over. LOL It's feast or famine. 

I have used yarns from stores mentioned for this post; and... I'm not happy with them, and then feel hesitant to give them away. When I first began to knit socks, I used a brand that's very popular. When I saw what they looked like six months after being worn and washed... I wanted to cry. All that work to have them look like that. They looked pitiful. That was it... no more socks knitted with yarns of that fiber.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

Cost isn't the prime ingredient to purchasing a nice yarn. 

Begin a list of yarns 'you' find you are happy with. Also note what others use and you like too. Yarns, like pattern styles, are a matter of personal taste. That's why there is so very much to choose from.


----------



## Kendellle (Feb 11, 2012)

I went into a very expensive yarn shop in new Orleans one day. I was the only customer and as I looked at the prices I knew this was not something I could afford, yet I was getting all the attention of the shop owner. I finally got out with 2 balls to make a sweater for my dog at a cost of $93.00 . I made him wear it a lot!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kendellle said:


> I went into a very expensive yarn shop in new Orleans one day. I was the only customer and as I looked at the prices I knew this was not something I could afford, yet I was getting all the attention of the shop owner. I finally got out with 2 balls to make a sweater for my dog at a cost of $93.00 . I made him wear it a lot!!!


Lucky doggie. Was is washable?


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I know as hard as it is to say, don't use fabric softener in the washer. That can cause the pilling and ruin the look of your item. I have an aran afghan that was made when we first got married almost 38 years ago and doesn't have any pilling. 

Debbie


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I like tosupport local shops but yarn there is so expensive. So, I check in when she has her sale bins, very often she has needles etc. Otherwise, Knitpicks, Smiley's, Yarnzilla etc. And, I think natural yarns are best unless you need something for a child that needs to be washed or is, soon, outgrown. Wool doesn't pill and lasts so very long!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It depends, I buy the nicer yarns for shawls, sweaters etc., for kids hats and scarves well, I tend to buy less expensive yarns because those items will get a "beating". As the saying goes "you get what you pay for" I also check the bargain bins at the LYS's or watch out for their sales.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I had pilliing with Fisherman's wool from the 'craft stores' but find I really like Lion Brand Wool Ease worsted and Paton's Wool Classic; both wear well. I buy them on sale at the 'craft stores'. I used an expensive yarn for a cowl.... nice, but not convinced. Currently knitting a FAir Isle and to get the color range had buy from KnitPicks to get proper yarn - great colors and seems wonderful; price was reasonable.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, good yarns are wonderful. You do not have to pay great deal more for good yarn. There are lots of sites that have quality yarn for less money. Webs, smileys, knit picks, dbny to name a few The pilling on your blanket may stop after a few washings. Use a lava stone on it. I think knit picks sells them. That should help. Wash it on gentle cycle. The less moving, the less pilling.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If you are in doubt, buy one skein and make a swatch - good sized such as 6x6 inch and then launder it the way you would like to care for the finished project. Wash it a couple times and see what you think.


I honestly don't know that I could do this. From the moment that I decide on a pattern I am like a little kid, desperately wanting to have the yarn, needles, etc., immediately, because I absolutely have to begin right away! I literally have a revved up feeling in my middle until I am part way through the project.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Treat yourself. Buy a skein, enough for a scarf or a pair of socks and try it for yourself. If you dont like it, well, then the item can always be a gift for someone and you will have had the chance to work with the natural fiber. 

Because I do make a lot of my own yarn I like the natural fibers. When I make something for children or babies I will use acrylic so as there will be no laundering and allergy issues.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

When I was young I knit for the love of knitting and could only afford a yarn with a low price. Now I knit for knitting and the love of different nice yarns.
Both times of my life were good as long as I could knit.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is not about the price of wool. When my jumpers start to pill I go over them with a dry razor, I have my jumper firm, and placed over my knee and just go over it carefully.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

the acrylics for everyday stuff or kids works for me!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

The baby alpaca for a special project is a joy to work with...the wool from Knit Picks is nice and affordable.


----------



## harriet sue (Dec 21, 2011)

When self-striping yarn first came out, I went to a fancy knitting store to buy Noro yarn. I was so excited, I couldn't wait to knit!!!! When I finished my vest, the garment had no shape, no adherence and was a sloppy mess. I just buy what catches my eye and hope for the best. I have never really been that disappointed. The texture and ability to hold a shape are two things that are very important to me in yarn.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

Kendellle said:


> I went into a very expensive yarn shop in new Orleans one day. I was the only customer and as I looked at the prices I knew this was not something I could afford, yet I was getting all the attention of the shop owner. I finally got out with 2 balls to make a sweater for my dog at a cost of $93.00 . I made him wear it a lot!!!


I've been in that situation too. However, I told the lady that it was too much to spend on this item as the person for whom this was intended did not have the time to take special care of it. This lady then directed and helped me choose a lesser priced yarn which was PERFECT. All stores have a wide price range and they can only help us to the extent to which we allow them to.


----------



## jilro (Mar 30, 2012)

If I am taking alot of time on a project, I will spend the extra money. There are some reasonable yarns that are at your local yarn shops that are very good. Again like everyone says it depends on what you are making.. The main thing is enjoy your hobby and your finished projects.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I am spinning my own alpaca yarn now because it is too expensive to have it done. currently, I am spinning 55%alpaca mixed with 35% of very nice merino. It is awesome yarn and I will try to make some wedding shawls with it. I have not had the guts yet to do socks, but I will try this with some of the sock yarn I have, maybe later in the summer when I am sitting in the pasture while on (cria)baby watch.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I am spinning my own alpaca yarn now because it is too expensive to have it done. currently, I am spinning 55%alpaca mixed with 35% of very nice merino. It is awesome yarn and I will try to make some wedding shawls with it. I have not had the guts yet to do socks, but I will try this with some of the alpaca sock yarn I have, maybe later in the summer when I am sitting in the pasture while on (cria) watch. I just love knitting with alpaca and spinning is turning out to be another great activity. If only the days were longer to do everything I wnt to do. I have a pair of mittens that need to be finished, as well as a hat.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot of times the old adage "you get what you pay for" is true. Not only the finished product, but the sheer joy of handling really nice yarn through the hours of knitting make it worth it to me. I often shop during sales at my LYS or online, which cuts down on the investment considerably too.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Taking ones budget into account, I advise using the best materials and equipment one can afford.

Not taking my own advice I knitted an Adult Surprise Jacket from bargin wool/acrylic yarn. Pills like crazy and does not show for the time, talent and effort. In fact, I'm a bit ashamed to wear it because people know I'm a knitter and one look at this would lead some to wonder, "why bother?"

I liked the idea of selecting a yarn, knitting a sizable swatch and treating it as you would the finished project. That will tell you a lot very quickly. And why not try a lovely fairisle hat, mittens or the cuff of some socks. That will help you understand the process, and if you like doing fairisle or not before you are faced with a pile of yarn and a sweater to navigate through.

Remember, your time, talent and skill are worth quality material.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Quality yarns *are* wonderful. That doesn't mean they are always the right choice either. For example, you Fisherman's afgahn would have looked wonderful in a nice wool. It also would have been very difficult to care for if it were not a wool that could go in the dryer :!: A nice washable wool might have been a good choice.....
> 
> The real answer to your question is to match the yarn to the project the best you can.... what is it - how will it be laundered - what is your budget--------- If you are in doubt, buy one skein and make a swatch - good sized such as 6x6 inch and then launder it the way you would like to care for the finished project. Wash it a couple times and see what you think. OR keep a notebook of yarns you have used. I'm sure you remember what you used on the afgahn so you now know that particular yarn pills and it is no longer on your list....... That doesn't mean that there aren't some very nice less expensive yarns that would not perform well. Check out KnitPicks.... They are not super expensive. Check out some of the on-line places like ICE, Smileys, etc. I can rarely afford my LYS but I do buy on sale there or indulge in a special yarn for a small project like a gift scarf. Do a few projects in some different big box store yarns to find what you like best. I have had good luck with Hobby Lobby. Good yarns are worth the price - depending on the project, but there are many very acceptable less expensive yarns as well.


Dreamweaver nailed it right on the head......


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I love good yarn. Having said that, it doesn't mean the more expensive yarns wear better. The softer the yarn, the more likely to pill. The ply and twist of the yarn will be a factor in pilling as well as fiber content. Your LYS can help you determine which yarns are suitable for certain projects. Some yarns will sag and stretch (bamboo, pima cotton)and are better for shawls and drapey garments. I have had very expensive yarns bleed and misbehave. Price alone doesn't determine satisfaction. Experience is a better teacher. As far as care of knitted stuff, I put a lot of my handknits in my front load washing machine on "handwash" cycle and have no problem. I wouldn't put them in a top-loader, that would beat them up.


----------



## pprose (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you talking about LB


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

The yarn you choose is based on the project and the intended recipient as well as your financial situation. In my experience, sometimes we are intimidated by the more "expensive" yarns. The price differential for the WHOLE project, using the high end yarn or heading off to the perceived less expensive yarns needs to be calculated. I recently did a project that required 1 skein of a certain yarn, LYS price $27.95. The suitable weight yarn at Micheal's required 5 skeins at $4.97 a skein. The price differential for the project was $3.10. After considering all the pro's and con's of the two yarns, based on my project, I went with the "expensive" yarn. It was well worth it in this instance.
One of the box stores in my area brings in packages of "unknown fiber content" yarn at extremely low prices. Sometimes it is a good quality yarn and sometimes it is horrid. I have learned the hard way to "worm" a little end of yarn out of the package and work it in my fingers to see if it is really a good buy or a waste of my time and money. 
When it comes to yarn shopping, it is no different than anything else, we have to be good comparison shoppers to get the most bang for our buck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I love good yarn. Having said that, it doesn't mean the more expensive yarns wear better. The softer the yarn, the more likely to pill. The ply and twist of the yarn will be a factor in pilling as well as fiber content. Your LYS can help you determine which yarns are suitable for certain projects. Some yarns will sag and stretch (bamboo, pima cotton)and are better for shawls and drapey garments. I have had very expensive yarns bleed and misbehave. Price alone doesn't determine satisfaction. Experience is a better teacher. As far as care of knitted stuff, I put a lot of my handknits in my front load washing machine on "handwash" cycle and have no problem. I wouldn't put them in a top-loader, that would beat them up.


But good for felting if that is what you want! Can't see the point in using a beautiful wool and not being prepared to handwash after all that work in some of the project KP'ers get up to. But that is us NZ'ers. And I think goes for some of our UK counterparts as well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am almost at the end of a shawl that has only 20+ rows of lace on the edge.. I am using for me an expensive yarn it was 16.00 and I will never use it again.. its beautiful.. although they could of left out the bright pink but I think it will be ok.. the problem is the micro tiny black thread they used with it... theres just one thread and it is supose to wrap around the yarn, it splits away from the yarn with every stitch... it took me 3 hours to do 5 rows.. because of the splitting.. so I'm fussing with that thread and I loose count so I had to count again.. and on and on.. so although it was a fairly reasonable price and absolutly beautiful in its skein.. I'll not be using it again.... so sad...LOL I'll get over it...LOL


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Several years ago, Paton Classic Merino was wonderful to use and reasonably priced. Then they started substituting the merino with "wool", although retaining the same name. In my mind, it became a felting wool. I still have some of the original skeins and they are lovely. Always be sure to check the actual content before purchasing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Use what YOU can afford. And use the pattern as a guide. Yes, the patterns that come from yarn companies are pushing thier yarns, but it still gives you a guide as to what you need to use if you substitute. Just because the yarn required is worsted weight, doesn't mean that ANY worsted weight will work. How does the suggested yarn drape? Is it supposed to be firm or supple? Look at the picture to see how it lays. 

I learned to crochet with acrylics. That was all that was available to us. Now I use what I can afford, quite often what the pattern calls for because I have been blessed with a DH who had a good paying job. No, I'm not bragging, just saying. And yes, very blessed. My DD would not be able to do that. She is where I was at her age and for years before she was born! It's really only the last 10 years that I would even think about spending what I do on yarn. I still go for the least expensive that I think will work well for the project. And yes, that could be an acryllic from Walmart. It depends on the project and the recipient.

If you can afford to, experiment a little to see what works best for you, and keep a notebook! That thought that says,"I hated the way that yarn worked & washed, so I won't use it again" always slips my mind and I end up using that yarn again and regreting it. Keep a notebook!

It's always a nice idea, too, to keep a notebook of what you have made and the name of the pattern, who the pattern is by, what yarn and needles you used, and who the project was for. Do I do this? Not as often as I should!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Remember, just because a yarn has a high-end name doesn't mean the quality will be there. And I have some low-end acrylic that's lovely. Also remember, a few dollars more per skein can add up to really big additional bucks when you're talking sweaters and afghans.


I agree with you...I mentioned yesterday that I made a sweater for my sweet husband and decided to use a more expensive yarn from a LSY...His sweater turned out horrible. The yarn did not have a good dye job and his sweater was ruined.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > If you are in doubt, buy one skein and make a swatch - good sized such as 6x6 inch and then launder it the way you would like to care for the finished project. Wash it a couple times and see what you think.
> ...


Oh... good. I thought I was the only one that is like that. I'm bad; swatching is so my un-favorite thing to knit. The only time I swatch is when I'm using a substitute yarn and even then... I make it 1/2 or even 1/4 smaller than required... HOWEVER, I did make a complete swatch the first time I knitted a baby's cap that was a in a lace pattern. Hey, I had to figure out how to knit it, so I make the swatch. There ARE times, when I behave like a disciplined adult.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Use what YOU can afford. And use the pattern as a guide. Yes, the patterns that come from yarn companies are pushing thier yarns, but it still gives you a guide as to what you need to use if you substitute. Just because the yarn required is worsted weight, doesn't mean that ANY worsted weight will work. How does the suggested yarn drape? Is it supposed to be firm or supple? Look at the picture to see how it lays.
> 
> I learned to crochet with acrylics. That was all that was available to us. Now I use what I can afford, quite often what the pattern calls for because I have been blessed with a DH who had a good paying job. No, I'm not bragging, just saying. And yes, very blessed. My DD would not be able to do that. She is where I was at her age and for years before she was born! It's really only the last 10 years that I would even think about spending what I do on yarn. I still go for the least expensive that I think will work well for the project. And yes, that could be an acryllic from Walmart. It depends on the project and the recipient.
> 
> ...


I keep a notebook on everything I knit. It's a good resource for me. I call it my knit diary, it contains lots of information. I also use it as I'm knitting away... that way I know where I am at any given time. This is imperative for me... because I knit several different items at the same time. I switch from one project to the other. My knit diary keeps me on target.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree with what most say...
I buy the wool/ yarn to suit the project and the receipient.
For example..my college aged grands will only throw a beautifully knitted piece in the dorm commercial washers and dryers...Instant felt!
So for them I find a nice acrylic and we are both happy..
For those that I KNOW will take care to launder properly it will be fine fibers...NOT expensive just fine natural fibers.
I once crocheted a LARGE coffee table doily ..beautiful done in a pineapple pattern.. OVAL shape that covered the entire coffee table for my SIL..told her how to care for it as it was 100% cotton natural fiber...Told her to just soak it in a nice wool soak...and smoothe it out to dry on a large towel..well she thought she would place it on top of her HOT dryer to speed the drying process up..it turned a 3 and 1/2 foot by a 2 and 1/2 foot doiley to the size of a place mat...I was heart sick...
And that was the last handmade anything I ever gave her.
So bottom line is ...Sometimes the cheap comes out expensive.


----------



## michiganmilly (Dec 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well it depends on what you are making, who you are making it for and what your expectations for the yarn are.
> 
> Wool is warmer than Acrylic, can be a pain for some people to launder if it isn't superwash and then there is the issue of some people being allergic to it.
> 
> ...


This may seem sort of dumb, but are there different types of alpaca? I had bought two different sweaters, from the same company, both made of merino wool, but the one that had some alpaca mixed in made me itch. You say that all merino is not created equal, so does the same thing apply to alpaca? I've been reluctant to try anything made with alpaca again, even though the yarn is beautiful.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

BE-Expensive or from an LYS doesn't always mean the best choice. Shopping around from Michaels, Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, etc to the more expensive LYS is the best way to determine what yarn works best for you and your project. Whenever you find a yarn that you really like and that meets your requirements. write it down. Keep a little notebook as a reference-yarn name and manufacturer, ball band info,have you used it (if so, for what). Put your test swatches in the book so you have samples. As this grows, it will become a good reference tool for you. Just because you bought Bernat or Red Heart at Michael's on sale for $2.99/skein or went to your LYS and spent $14.99 per ball doesn't matter. If the yarn is what you wanted and suits your needs and requirements, then it's the perfect yarn. Good luck and happy knitting!!!


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Well it depends on what you are making, who you are making it for and what your expectations for the yarn are.
> 
> Wool is warmer than Acrylic, can be a pain for some people to launder if it isn't superwash and then there is the issue of some people being allergic to it.
> 
> ...


Well said, Courier. I so agree with you.

ibe


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> I have never been brave enough (or else I'm too cheap) to pay the extra money for yarns from the yarn shops. I've always bought the less expensive yarns. One project will work out just fine and the next I'm totally bummed because of pilling or fuzz on a project like the Fisherman's afghan I made. It's beautiful, I actually did a good job just to have it look tacky because of the cheap yarn. So my question is, will the more expensive yarn make me happier? Or is that just the nature of the beast? I know how to knit fairly well, but I always seem to make stupid mistakes which might be another reason I haven't gone for the more expensive yarns.


I love 'good yarns', but, do not use them for just anyone. The recipient has to be very appreciative of my time, effort & the money that went into the project. For babies, toddlers, children & young teens I almost always use a good acrylic or cotton or blended yarn. For someone who has the kind of lifestyle that doesn't allow the time to hand wash, lay flat etc. I try to use a nice yarn but one that's easy to care for. For myself, which is a very rare occurence, I use the nicest yarn I can afford.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

After reading all these comments, I would suggest you pick a small project, socks, scarf, hat etc and find some quality/expensive yarn, perhaps look at what is on sale... after looking at a store go to get an idea of what brands you think you'd like and then go to ebay and see if you can find some on there for cheaper. Or you might go to ravelrydotcom and find someone who has some for sale or trade. Put what you want on a birthday/Chrismas wish list!!!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Your work will look beautiful knitted in a beautiful yarn. I only knit with a nice wool. It feels so nice when I'm knitting with it. My favorite yarn is merino wool and silk. It feels like butter! And I didn't think I could wear wool? I hand wash. Check out yarn at yarnmarket. I like Cascade 220 for every day knitting.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Sometimes we are our own worse critics. I have only bought expensive yarn once, it was for socks. It turned out fine. I only get good yarns when I find a fabulous sale!!!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> I have never been brave enough (or else I'm too cheap) to pay the extra money for yarns from the yarn shops. I've always bought the less expensive yarns. One project will work out just fine and the next I'm totally bummed because of pilling or fuzz on a project like the Fisherman's afghan I made. It's beautiful, I actually did a good job just to have it look tacky because of the cheap yarn. So my question is, will the more expensive yarn make me happier? Or is that just the nature of the beast? I know how to knit fairly well, but I always seem to make stupid mistakes which might be another reason I haven't gone for the more expensive yarns.


I basically use only specialty yarns unless I am knitting a dishcloth. I am what I might consider a yarn snob but I love the feel and the drape of working with a good yarn. If I am going to use a cheap yarn, I feel I may as well go buy the garment off the rack. I feel that using the good yarns make it that much more special. Knitting is a hobby for me, and hobbies cost money. Unfortunately even the good yarns do pill---- get yourself a good sweater shaver....they are a life saver!.

Even though I am a yarn snob, I am a bargain hunter and will almost never pay retail for a yarn. I buy my yarn on clearance, tent sales and on discount web sites. I have quite a few sites I really like for nice yarns....NuMei.com, DNBY.com, Smileys.com, Webs (yarn.com), drops...etc.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes! Start slowly with a small luscious scarf-- experience the divinity of fine quality yarn...........savor it!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You can get some very nice yarns online at some of the yarn sites. There is a huge difference in cheap yarns and expensive, in the feel when you knit them, and the finished look. Most of what I do is baby sweaters and booties, so my choice for those is acrylic and nylon blend, like Sirdar snuggly, Plymouth dreambaby, Lion dk, and I absolutely love Cascade cherub dk. I have gotten all of these, plus much more online at very reasonable prices. Some as low as $2.29 a skein for the Cascade. On vacation I run out of yarn so went to lys and paid as much as $8.95 for about the same yarn, just to have something to work on. When I went from the cheaper yarns to better quality I knew I couldn't go back to the cheap stuff, unless it was for someone who didn't care much about how they take care of their items. I made my grand daughter a beautiful sweater with Ella Rae yarn I got on sale, online, it is worsted weight and it was $2.69 for 100 gm. skein, the yarn was a dream to work with, and, I have a bunch more I ordered at the same time, just need to find the perfect pattern for it.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Check out littleknits.com for good yarns at good prices.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Everyone has made very good recommendations when it comes to choose yarns for projects. Like everyone has said, there are many factors one needs to take into consideration before knitting/crocheting an item. I have always been practical and frugal when choosing yarns, especially for gifts. For garments, I select fibers that feel good to the touch, then I make sure they can be washed and dried, and also that they are pill resistant. If it is something I want to keep, I upgrade and buy something a bit more extravagant that I can enjoy and take care of without having to dry clean. I have items I knitted at least 20 years ago that still look as if they have been knitted recently; items hold their shape, color, no piling-- the average price per skein must have been $5-$6 then but I do watch for sales as much as possible till today. I wish I have had my camera replaced to show you the items I am talking about. Happy Sunday everyone :thumbup:


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Once you buy the better yarns you will never go back. Try Knit Picks. There are many, many other on-line sellers that have good buys too.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I guess I am nieve, I havent met anyone that hasnt taken care of the handmade things that Ive made. I did recently get some very nice sock yarn, on smileysyarns.com, its like christmas, cant wait for it to come in. The sales are wonderful! I buy what I can afford at the time.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone is absolutely right that you should match the yarn to the type/use of the item you plan to knit.
That being said if a higher priced but better quality yarn is the best choice then I suggest you look on e-bay for that particular yarn. I have found some amazing deals on the site with a little patience for searching. There are also sites such as WEBS (having a big anniversary sale now) and Elann which have reduced prices and discounts and Knit Picks where you can probably find an equal - or better -yarn at great prices.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Phylled1, that is an amazing garment!! Entrelac. or something else? I am in awe.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I like knitting with acrylics because they are easy care. The most important things to me are how the yarn feels "in hand" and in the finished product, and how the yarn works up. That being said, I am coming to love cotton and silk yarns ad blends.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Remember the motto: You get what you pay for.


----------



## Baliegh (Mar 11, 2012)

I usually go to my local yarn shop. My way of thinking is if I spend so much time and want something to look it's best, especially if it is a sweater or something I'm going to give as a gift, then I don't mind spending the extra. Also, by buying from the yarn store if I do have any questions or need help they are usually more than willing to help me. I've also noticed that sometimes the yarn store yarn is not that much more than i.e. Joann's.


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree match the yarn with the project. Oh and if you know when to look some of the more expensive yarns can be clearenced out and you can get really great deals sometimes or sign up to stores and they offer coupons 40-50% off one item with 10% total purchase for items that do not qualify that's how I bought some very nice yarn for cheap lol


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and the picture of my daughter she's wearing a sweater I made and its been washed and still looks great and its so soft may have to make myself one lol


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't American washing machines/dryers have a Wool or
Extra Delicate program? I wash all my and my husband's 
cashmere sweaters by machine, using a wool-specific washing
liquid, & dry on Extra Delicate and they are soft and as good as new.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I once made a beautiful and involved cardigan with Germantown-that I bought at the LYS. It wasn't the most expensive yarn but more than what I normally paid. After a few wearings it got fuzzy and pilly to the point that you could barely see the pattern in some areas. I was very disappointed. If you find some yarn you like perhaps it would be best to check with the folks here to see how they liked it before you spend the money.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I once made a beautiful and involved cardigan with Germantown-that I bought at the LYS. It wasn't the most expensive yarn but more than what I normally paid. After a few wearings it got fuzzy and pilly to the point that you could barely see the pattern in some areas. I was very disappointed. If you find some yarn you like perhaps it would be best to check with the folks here to see how they liked it before you spend the money.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I did an aran sweater with a cheap mohair type of yarn and it was such a shame as it didn't last a year that you couldn't see the pattern. I also did one with a cheap aran type yarn that I can wash and throw in the dryer and it is fantastic. I love the looks of the expensive yarns and they look fabulous when I knit with them but then if I am giving this for a gift it won't get dried properly even if it is washable, and therefore will shrink on the person. I say if you can afford the good yarn and you are keeping it then you will dry it properly, go for it. If it is a gift I would not use the yarn that can't be thrown in the dryer. Also, I will steer away from mohair if it is a sweater with a gorgeous pattern from now on. Just speaking from experience.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

so if i go to herrschners on their yarn buys page then i can get a better yarn for the same price I would have paid for a cheaper yarn elsewhere . But generally I agree that the realtest of a yarn is how does it feel when you are working with it and how does it make you feel- hopefully that you could conquer the world


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

vancat said:


> Don't American washing machines/dryers have a Wool or
> Extra Delicate program? I wash all my and my husband's
> cashmere sweaters by machine, using a wool-specific washing
> liquid, & dry on Extra Delicate and they are soft and as good as new.


Yes - of course they do and the front load washers are very gentle but a lot of harried/ working mothers with young children probablyfeel lucky to get laundry done at all. And then some people just assume everything can be washed on the same setting- they dont take care with laundry.
If you are gifting another knitter with a handmade item they will know to take care of it but not everyone is educated - or cares- about different yarns and fibers and they best way to care for them.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

When I complete something sewn or knitted, I staple a sample of the yarn or fabric to the pattern sheet. Yes, I write all over the pattern what I used, did, and what I would do next time. Carolyn


----------



## Baliegh (Mar 11, 2012)

I always include one of the labels from the yarn and a little note explaining instructions for care.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have found that I like/love bamboo needles, and then it doesnt matter your yarn.


----------



## linwick (Mar 25, 2012)

A good yarn and a good pattern will become an heirloom that could be handed down through the generations. After all, you are making it with love and putting a great deal of effort into it. Personally, I love my LYS.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the group has some good advice. But, I bought "good yarn" for a vest and it sort of /frizzedfrayed while I worked. Odd. Didn't look that hot to begin with, forget washing. I turned it into a a scarf. 
Give you yarns a test, wash a small square or what you can and see.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Right now I am wearing a sweater I made with "good" yarn. It is a beautiful color, but it also pills. I just us a small sweater shaver every once in a while and the sweater looks great. I have found that some yarns no matter the price, will pill especially under the arms and across the front where it gets rubbed the most. Shave off the pills and enjoy.


----------



## Baliegh (Mar 11, 2012)

I always use Bamboo needles.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> Good advice Knitters. I'll give a small project a try before investing in a large amount of yarn. My problem is I usually jump in with both feet and want to do a project right now! And as some of you pointed out a few more dollars per skein can add up fast on big projects. I'd really like to try a Fair Isle sweater, and if I'm going to do all that work, I want the best yarn possible. So... I think I'll take my time and try some different yarns first. Thank you all so much! I knew you wouldn't let me down. This is a fantastic site. I've learned soooo much.


. 
You should try to make a small fair isle project like a hat first. I was intrigued my fair isle and my 1st project was a sweater. I didn't carry the strands correctly and pulled the color changes too tight. I spent a lot of time and money on the sweater. I could have learned the technique and the little tricks on a small project then knitted the sweater. You might find the sweater easier if you do a small project first


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I read as many reviews of any more expensive yarns before I buy, so I know if there are any issues. I could only afford acrylics for years, but some of the time I would really not like the finished product - either the feel of it or the look. Once I knitted a very intricate lace shawl - concentrating, ripping out, re-knitting, etc. Then I discovered it needed to be blocked to really see the pattern, and I had made it out of acrylic yarn. It just won't block! I'm going to try to "kill" the yarn and see if that works. Even if it blocks, if it feels harsh I'll never wear it. So - as has been said - suit the yarn to the project AND the budget as well as you can.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > I spent many hours knitting a sweater with maple leaves on it. It was absolutely beautiful... until I wore it a few times and it started to pill and then look tatty.
> ...


I have had very good luck with KnitPicks. Their yarn is nice and not super expensive. And you can't beat their customer service.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes, I absolutely love good yarn, especially wool. I am not a yarn snob, though. Cheaper yarns defiitely have their place.


I freely admit to being a yarn snob but I do knit for children with acrylics. The last sweater I knit for my 3 year old granddaughter was knit with acrylic and it was $18.00 for two 100g balls. Not what I'd call a "cheaper yarn". :lol:


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes Softarlv it is entrelac done in mohair bought from charity shops and i lined it i wear it on special occasions i found it easy to do i wash it in the washer in a pillow case


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you know the yarn is so much more expensive then maybe you will be more careful and not make those mistakes. Besides they are so much nicer to work with and you are worth it.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I certainly stick by the old "you get what you pay for" saying. But there are very many affordable sites out there that sell quality yarn. 

I'm a knitpicks junky because of how fairly priced I feel their quality yarn is.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a beginner at buying more natural yarns. I was a acrylic user a year ago. I started asking for natural yarns for the swaps that way I could try out different brand names and get the feel of the yarns. I hate to say this but I started getting a blend of yarn mostly with acrylic from some of the people who had my name. One person gave me bamboo silk by ella rae I made a small scarf from that yarn. Now I can't seem to find it. I started ordering on-line. I wasn't happy with KnitPicks superwash merino wool it started pilling on me before I even washed the garment. I try Webs fibranatura superwash so far I'm very satisifed.Webs has a excellent sale going on at this time. 

You need to experiment for yourself. You need to watch the sales. From a acrylic user to a expensive yarn user this is what I learned. I never looked at the wt. before because I always bought a skein of 4ply and if I needed more yarn I went out and bought it. My LYS helped me to read the label for grams and size of needle. You need to watch this from your pattern. The yarn gets to be more expensive and you get less of it. Again watch your sales and it isn't too bad. Knitting seems to be so smooth and I can feel the difference in the yarn running through my fingers. When I use acrylic yarn now I can almost feel a oily substance.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I do think you get what you pay for. That's why I always try to use the more natural yarns on any gifts I make. Bur I have to admit I use some acrylic On children's wear that I know will be hard worn instead of hardly worn.


----------



## Kendellle (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh no, he was a little crested male so was quick outside with it on, plus it was not his favorite "look".....


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> BEChristianson said:
> 
> 
> > Good advice Knitters. I'll give a small project a try before investing in a large amount of yarn. My problem is I usually jump in with both feet and want to do a project right now! And as some of you pointed out a few more dollars per skein can add up fast on big projects. I'd really like to try a Fair Isle sweater, and if I'm going to do all that work, I want the best yarn possible. So... I think I'll take my time and try some different yarns first. Thank you all so much! I knew you wouldn't let me down. This is a fantastic site. I've learned soooo much.
> ...


Very Good advice! thank you.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you once again for all the good advice. I really appreciate it and have learned a lot from all of you. I think I was nodding my head and agreeing with most all of the comments. Gasping at others! We certainly do learn by our mistakes, and because of this forum I've learned a lot by some of yours. Thanks again. BEChristianson


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

In one class I took the instructor reminded us that there are the same number of stitches in a cheap sweater as in an expensive one. I ryt to fit the yarn to the project- washable stuff for the kids and hand wash yarn for fancier projects!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Just today I watched a Knitting Daily episode that dealt with pilling which as mentioned is dependent on fibre length, twist, processing, etc. Cost is not a significant factor. I use all kinds of yarn and sometimes, but not always, it is worth it to me to buy better yarn....it feels wonderful and works up really well. The most important words in that previous sentence are TO ME.....it's a personal choice just like expensive or not is relative...just enjoy your knitting....jj


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with most of you it depends on what you are making and what your budget will allow.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I took a dressmaking course years ago. The instuctor said if you are going to make a dress make sure you use quality material. It is not worth it if you use cheap material.

It makes sense and I never forgot is.

josiehof


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

My time is worth more money that the yarn, so why not use the best that I can afford. So I use wool because, it is more elastic (it recovers it shape better), it is much warmer (important to me), I like the hand of it much better than synthetics or the weight of cotton, and a tight spun worsted does not pill. Now about pilling, I Hate it. So I keep a fine brush that is for grooming a cat to re-nap a Shetland sweater or clean off a cashmere sweater (they pill because the fibers are so short). If the yarn is lightly or loosely spun the fibers can more easily come out an make pills, like Lopi yarns. The term merino is used very loosely these days. And actually the very finest, 80's grade is likely to be shorter than a 64's grade, an increase of twist will keep the fibers neater but the yarn will be firmer. Shetland yarns are woolen spun and the fibers are jumbled in the yarn rather than all aligned in one direction like worsted. 
Another trick: I have started to use the washing machine spin cycle to get the moisture out of my hand washed sweaters, usually 3 or 4 at a time for balance in there. Then I can hang them out on my covered cloths line (I hang all laundry), using a pin about every inch or two and pinning the sleeves up, so they don't hang down. Always keeping in mind that wool is very weak when wet. This keeps down the care costs of wool and they dry fast.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took a dressmaking course years ago. The instuctor said if you are going to make a dress make sure you use quality material. It is not worth it if you use cheap material.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your former instructor.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

nwjasu said:


> My time is worth more money that the yarn, so why not use the best that I can afford. So I use wool because, it is more elastic (it recovers it shape better), it is much warmer (important to me), I like the hand of it much better than synthetics or the weight of cotton, and a tight spun worsted does not pill. Now about pilling, I Hate it. So I keep a fine brush that is for grooming a cat to re-nap a Shetland sweater or clean off a cashmere sweater (they pill because the fibers are so short). If the yarn is lightly or loosely spun the fibers can more easily come out an make pills, like Lopi yarns. The term merino is used very loosely these days. And actually the very finest, 80's grade is likely to be shorter than a 64's grade, an increase of twist will keep the fibers neater but the yarn will be firmer. Shetland yarns are woolen spun and the fibers are jumbled in the yarn rather than all aligned in one direction like worsted.
> Another trick: I have started to use the washing machine spin cycle to get the moisture out of my hand washed sweaters, usually 3 or 4 at a time for balance in there. Then I can hang them out on my covered cloths line (I hang all laundry), using a pin about every inch or two and pinning the sleeves up, so they don't hang down. Always keeping in mind that wool is very weak when wet. This keeps down the care costs of wool and they dry fast.


I particularly liked your first sentence. It is for that reason that I prefer quality yarns. I also prefer wool for the same reason; it has "memory"... so to speak.

Thanks also for the information on yarns.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to buy less expensive yarn when I was a new knitter. I didn't think I was good enough to knit with the "good stuff." I took a knitting class at a local yarn shop. The owner was knowledgeable and helped match my project to the yarn. I learned that good yarn can be found for less money than I though. Once you find out which wool blends, cotton blends etc. work for you, wait for the sales and/or order on line. The stitches also work up nicer. Good luck.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bocciball said:


> I used to buy less expensive yarn when I was a new knitter. I didn't think I was good enough to knit with the "good stuff." I took a knitting class at a local yarn shop. The owner was knowledgeable and helped match my project to the yarn. I learned that good yarn can be found for less money than I though. Once you find out which wool blends, cotton blends etc. work for you, wait for the sales and/or order on line. The stitches also work up nicer. Good luck.


That's the ticket. Know your yarns and what works best... then shop and/or wait for sales... I do lots of online ordering too.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

The best advice I can give you is to learn how to swatch and how to calculate your gauge. Once you do that, you will know how to substitute yarns based on information on the label. Learn how to read a yarn label. You may have to if you like getting patterns from knitting magazines. They usually feature exotic yarn that you have to order, not something you can just run out and pull off the shelf. Learn how to substitute. Learn about yarn weights and what size needles you'll need for each one.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the yarns that Elann.com offers but you have to keep a close eye on their site. I think they get discontinued lots of higher end yarns and offer then at deeply discounted prices. I've also learned that if it is a nice yarn, they may sell out of popular colors in just a day or two. BUT before I buy anything - I go to Ravelry and look up the yarn. I check out what others have said about the yarn, both on the project pages and in the comments. If the majority of the comments are negative, I steer clear. Some traits, like a yarn being splitty, bother me less than if they say it looked bad after being washed or that the color faded. 

I also check Ravelry to see how certain colors of yarn look in projects similar to what I'm thinking about making. I've passed on a number of variegated yarns because I discovered I didn't like how they pooled when knit. 

I like the soft fibers so I try to live with the inevitable pilling and keep my sweater shaver handy. 

Encore yarn is reasonable priced and knits up nicely. Around Atlanta it runs $6.50 -$7.00 for a 100 gram ball (200 yards). Its a wool and acrylic blend that is washable. I think it feels and knits more like wool than some of the other similar blends. I've been wanting to knit something with James Brett Marble (acyrilic) as I've read some very favorable reviews on how well it knits up and washes.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Using good if more expensive yarn will help with your problems. I do use acrylics for baby things, as most people will throw them in the W&D and wool shrinks, as we know.

Why waste your talent on cheaper yarns, when they are not going to hold up to use?

Sirdar, Patons, are great acrylic yarns, IMHO. Of course there are many more out there.

Karen


----------



## Ozark Rustic Charm (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe this will help...

The Bitterness of Poor Quality Lingers Long After the Sweetness of Low Prices Are Forgotten


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Quality yarns *are* wonderful. That doesn't mean they are always the right choice either. For example, you Fisherman's afgahn would have looked wonderful in a nice wool. It also would have been very difficult to care for if it were not a wool that could go in the dryer :!: A nice washable wool might have been a good choice.....
> 
> The real answer to your question is to match the yarn to the project the best you can.... what is it - how will it be laundered - what is your budget--------- If you are in doubt, buy one skein and make a swatch - good sized such as 6x6 inch and then launder it the way you would like to care for the finished project. Wash it a couple times and see what you think. OR keep a notebook of yarns you have used. I'm sure you remember what you used on the afgahn so you now know that particular yarn pills and it is no longer on your list....... That doesn't mean that there aren't some very nice less expensive yarns that would not perform well. Check out KnitPicks.... They are not super expensive. Check out some of the on-line places like ICE, Smileys, etc. I can rarely afford my LYS but I do buy on sale there or indulge in a special yarn for a small project like a gift scarf. Do a few projects in some different big box store yarns to find what you like best. I have had good luck with Hobby Lobby. Good yarns are worth the price - depending on the project, but there are many very acceptable less expensive yarns as well.


Great advice to follow!


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

I find the wool blends get hairy after a while. I thought it was a great idea, washable wool. I am personally allergic to wool and have never used pure wool. I love the idea of using an expensive yarn in a small project. Thanks, knitters.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Swatching is a great way to see how a particular yarn will hold up to wash/use. Be sure to wash it more than once and always make your swatch large enough. 6 X 6 is great.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I am so impressed with the advice from everyone. I have been telling all my friends about how great this site is and how warm and friendly everyone is. I am very grateful for ALL the advice. Thanks again and again!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

For some projects I will pay more...though I have to say that even those yarns have knots in and can be badly wound. On the cheaper stuff if it pills I just use a battery 'shaver' and once its done it usually stays good. Use whatever you like and as fashions change and children grow its not always worth the extra cash.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

It is a great site! I went to smileysyarns.com and bought yarn at great prices! Tracking says it left mass tonite!!!!! lol cant wait! can ya tell im a yarn junkie?


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

Check out elann.com
They have very nice yarns, of good quality, and at great prices. They also have daily specials if you get on their email list. I just purchased several skeins of Peruvian Highland wool for an afghan...very nice yarn at a good price. Customer service has been excellent.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Bought yarn from Elann. I have been very pleased with their yarn. And prices are very good.

josiehof


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I find that the quality of yarn is what makes or breaks a piece not necessarily the price of the yarn. You can find good yarns at most places like Walmart, Hobby Lobby and other places beside yarn shops. I'm like you, I just cannot bring myself to pay excessive amounts for yarn from yarn shops and I have been knitting/crocheting for over 40 yrs. and my christening dresses have gone around the world so go for quality of yarn not price, which don't always go hand in hand. I don't, however, buy the very cheapest yarns as they feel awful to me and don't knit up very pretty. Hope this helps.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have found this book - http://www.amazon.com/The-Knitters-Book-Yarn-Ultimate/dp/0307352161
The Knitters Book of Yarn by Clara Parkes to be a great resource. All yarns are not created equal, and often we choose the wrong type of yarn, then are disappointed because our project did not turn out as expected, or didn't hold up as well as we thought it would. If you know the characteristics of the different types of fibers you can choose the proper fiber for your project. This way you don't waste money and get discouraged because your expensive yarn didn't work the way you thought it would. I have found that when I knit or sew or quilt that if I am going to go to all that work I should use the best quality materials i can afford. That said, I also take into account who I am making it for (will they /can they take the time and $$ to take care of it properly? Do they even care about how much time I spent to make it? Is it something that will get outgrown in a couple of months?). The other thing I think about is whether I have made the pattern before. I like to use a cheaper yarn the first time to work out any "bugs," since some fibers, esp fuzzy ones like mohair, are difficult to impossible to frog.
There is a place for most every yarn available - expensive or cheaper. Just think about your project and recipient before you buy, avoid impulse buying, and shop around.
Vicki


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great resource book Vicki! Thanks for sharing.



vjh1530 said:


> I have found this book - http://www.amazon.com/The-Knitters-Book-Yarn-Ultimate/dp/0307352161
> The Knitters Book of Yarn by Clara Parkes to be a great resource. All yarns are not created equal, and often we choose the wrong type of yarn, then are disappointed because our project did not turn out as expected, or didn't hold up as well as we thought it would. If you know the characteristics of the different types of fibers you can choose the proper fiber for your project. This way you don't waste money and get discouraged because your expensive yarn didn't work the way you thought it would. I have found that when I knit or sew or quilt that if I am going to go to all that work I should use the best quality materials i can afford. That said, I also take into account who I am making it for (will they /can they take the time and $$ to take care of it properly? Do they even care about how much time I spent to make it? Is it something that will get outgrown in a couple of months?). The other thing I think about is whether I have made the pattern before. I like to use a cheaper yarn the first time to work out any "bugs," since some fibers, esp fuzzy ones like mohair, are difficult to impossible to frog.
> There is a place for most every yarn available - expensive or cheaper. Just think about your project and recipient before you buy, avoid impulse buying, and shop around.
> Vicki


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> I have found this book - http://www.amazon.com/The-Knitters-Book-Yarn-Ultimate/dp/0307352161
> The Knitters Book of Yarn by Clara Parkes to be a great resource. All yarns are not created equal, and often we choose the wrong type of yarn, then are disappointed because our project did not turn out as expected, or didn't hold up as well as we thought it would. If you know the characteristics of the different types of fibers you can choose the proper fiber for your project. This way you don't waste money and get discouraged because your expensive yarn didn't work the way you thought it would. I have found that when I knit or sew or quilt that if I am going to go to all that work I should use the best quality materials i can afford. That said, I also take into account who I am making it for (will they /can they take the time and $$ to take care of it properly? Do they even care about how much time I spent to make it? Is it something that will get outgrown in a couple of months?). The other thing I think about is whether I have made the pattern before. I like to use a cheaper yarn the first time to work out any "bugs," since some fibers, esp fuzzy ones like mohair, are difficult to impossible to frog.
> There is a place for most every yarn available - expensive or cheaper. Just think about your project and recipient before you buy, avoid impulse buying, and shop around.
> Vicki


Good post ... gonna check out the book on Amazon :thumbup:


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

A similar question for you,is it worth youre time to make it if it comes out feeling nasty!shop around,feel stuff,i bought a small ammount of cashmere,delightfully yummy,noro is expensive feels like crap,go feel stuff out and see.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks from the eastcoast!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> A similar question for you,is it worth youre time to make it if it comes out feeling nasty!shop around,feel stuff,i bought a small ammount of cashmere,delightfully yummy,noro is expensive feels like crap,go feel stuff out and see.


I too like to feel the yarn before I buy it. I am also a sewer and the touch of the fabric has always been important to me. This is why it's hard for me to buy on line, even though I do sometimes. And since I hate going into a LYS finding the yarn and then buying it on line (I think that's dishonest) I just don't go to the LYS yet. After reading all the comments from everyone, I think I'm on my way.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I try to use the best yarn I can afford. Sometimes a higher quality yarn will go on sale and the price will beat a less expensive yarn--and you may get better yardage. I definitely agree with everyone who says to consider who and what the item will be for. I knitted some golf club covers--definitely not with expensive yarn, just stash yarn in great colors. An afghan--a 50/50 mix of wool and acrylic. I rarely use an all acrylic yarn because even though its washable, I don't like how the stitches look after several washings, but that does not mean it isn't great for some projects. But for sweaters, jackets, scarves and other wearables, I like really beautiful fibers, and I am willing to pay the price - but I definitely watch for sales at my local stores or on-line. I have gotten some incredible deals at the big on-line stores, and many local shops have frequent buyer programs or other incentives. And, if you are buying a large quantity of a high priced yarn, it never hurts to ask if you could get a discount. Of course, this would not work at Michaels or Joanns, but a local shop might be willing. The worst that could happen is they say no!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It is possible to remove pills. There are several different kinds of tools that do a good job. No matter how expensive yarn is, it can still pill. What matters more to me with expensive yarn, is the over all feel and wearability. Natural fibers breathe and are just more beautiful to me.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I got my order of yarn from smileysyarns.com today!!! And am I ever thrilled. I felt like rolling in it! lol


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Why not try something small, such as a cowl? If you go to a LYS and find a skein of something wonderful (it talks to you), AND you have the few extra dollars., Splurge on yourself. You may find a different yarn is nicer than you expected and the outcome is fabulous. I find great markdowns at LYS when they are changing seasons; or they have only a few skeins left. I just purchased regularly $8.95 per skein yarn marked down to $3.00 yesterday at my LYS because they only had 4 skeins left. I like to see the colorworks and feel the yarn so visiting LYS works for me. I also like seeing finished works on display that give me new ideas. Having said all this, you will also find me checking out the yarn aisles at Michaels, AC Moore, and big box stores. There's different yarn for every project. Every day is an experience. Live life to the fullest. Patricia


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Why not try something small, such as a cowl? If you go to a LYS and find a skein of something wonderful (it talks to you), AND you have the few extra dollars., Splurge on yourself. You may find a different yarn is nicer than you expected and the outcome is fabulous. I find great markdowns at LYS when they are changing seasons; or they have only a few skeins left. I just purchased regularly $8.95 per skein yarn marked down to $3.00 yesterday at my LYS because they only had 4 skeins left. I like to see the colorworks and feel the yarn so visiting LYS works for me. I also like seeing finished works on display that give me new ideas. Having said all this, you will also find me checking out the yarn aisles at Michaels, AC Moore, and big box stores. There's different yarn for every project. Every day is an experience. Live life to the fullest. Patricia


I agree. Good words to live by. Thanks for your input.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I know as hard as it is to say, don't use fabric softener in the washer. That can cause the pilling and ruin the look of your item. I have an aran afghan that was made when we first got married almost 38 years ago and doesn't have any pilling.
> 
> Debbie


I had a similar experience. I have made two aran afghans in the past. The first was done with a cheaper yarn (acrylic). the second was done in 100% wool. I still have the wool one 20 years later and it is in beautiful condition. the first pilled and stretched badly. It is long gone. Both took the same amount of time. I still knit with cheaper yarns, but when I want something to last, I use a better quality.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Now I have afghans that my greatgrandmother crocheted, and they still look great, maybe a wee bit pilly, but otherwise great! And she could only afford the cheaper yarn.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

When my brother died, my sister-in-law gave me four sweaters I had made for him about 30 years ago. Two were classic wool sweaters which he wore throughout the years. They looked like they were made last week. The other two were sayelle yarn bulky sweaters which he wore out in the woods and were thrown in the washer weekly. They also looked new. All were made with good quality yarn and were well worth the effort.


----------

